# Pup with one testes not descended



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome top the forum.

I have a female (my first pup), so can't help you a lot in there! But I have heard other members discussing this, so I am pretty sure you will have a lot of information coming your way.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the GRF-

I did a search and found a thread discussing this-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...939-monorchidism-vs-undescended-testicle.html

I have no experience with this, a few members here on the forum have. 

My understanding, the surgery is a bit more involved. Your Vet will be able to give you more information and specific details.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

How old is your puppy? Puppies's testicles can go up and down. Did the vet check for the testicle at the end of the exam? Sometimes puppies can pull them back up. Could your vet feel the other testicle? I would tell your breeder about it. Maybe both testicles were down when she checked.

I had one puppy that had both at 8 weeks and by 10 weeks, one went missing. It was not in the scrotum. Eventually by 5 1/2 month it dropped!

I do not think to have him neutered should be that much more expensive. Depending where it is. If inquinal (sometimes they can just make one incision and push the undescended testicle down).


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

My pup had this. The vet was unable to feel his undescended testicle at any of his vet visits and for that reason we decide to neuter a bit early at 6 months. The surgery was quite a bit more involved and was similar to a spay where they have to make a much larger incision into his abdomen. It added about $100 to the normal neuter cost. (I think my vet is a bit pricy, but as a first time dog owner, I feel very comfortable with them and trust them 100% so I'm willing to pay a bit more)


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I can speak from experience, my boy Chester was one of the few pups who had one testicle. When we took him to the vet she could only feel one, And he was 8 weeks old at that time. She said we would come back at the time of our next set of shots and go from there. We went in and she still couldn't feel them by the final set of shots he was around 3 or 4 months old I think and finally there was two! Give it some time before you decide on getting him neutered. He may be a late bloomer. Good luck with your pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

xoerika620xo said:


> Hi and welcome. I can speak from experience, my boy Chester was one of the few pups who had one testicle. When we took him to the vet she could only feel one, And he was 8 weeks old at that time. She said we would come back at the time of our next set of shots and go from there. We went in and she still couldn't feel them by the final set of shots he was around 3 or 4 months old I think and finally there was two! Give it some time before you decide on getting him neutered. He may be a late bloomer. Good luck with your pup
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree, give it time. My old Golden had one at 8 weeks by the time he was ready to be neutered he had two....


----------

